# The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway - Discussion Thread



## Sonnie

Home Theater Shack and several of our sponsors have teamed up to bring one lucky winner an awesome home theater system with lots of goodies.

*This is...*

*The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway!*​
*So what all does it consist of?*

*Marantz*, a new sponsor at HTS, will include the brains of the system... a *Marantz AV7005 Processor*...








*Emotiva* is supplying the power with one of their new *UPA-500 5-Channel Amps*...








*The Audio Insider*, a new sponsor at HTS, has offered up a 5.0 speaker system... the *Arx A5 Floorstanding Loudspeakers*, the *Arx A2b Center Speaker* and the *Arx A1b Monitor Loudspeakers* for surrounds...








*Power Sound Audio* is supplying the winner with not one, but TWO *XS15 Subwoofers*...















*miniDSP* steps up with an *OpenDRC-AN* for room correction or sub tuning...








*Value Electronics* has the video display covered with a *Samsung PN51E550 51" 1080p 600Hz 3D Slim Plasma HDTV*...








*SpectraCAL* will help you calibrate your new plasma with the *CalMAN Software*, an *i1DisplayPro Meter* and a *DPG-2000 Pattern Generator*...















*OPPO Digital* comes in with a *BDP-95 Universal Audiophile 3D Blu-ray Disc Player*...








We'll toss in a *Universal Remote Control MX-880* to control everything...








*GIK Acoustics* wants you to have the proper room treatment and gives you a *$600 Shopping Spree*...








*The Home Theater Book* helps out with *The Home Theater Book: Full Access to Book, Audio, And Videos*








*Ultimate Home Entertainment* says it ain't a home theater without good ole home theater popcorn... and you'll need a *Metropolitan 6oz Popper* with a *Starter Kit* to enjoy your movies...















*What movies you ask?* Of course we have a few that will be included for you...


*The Dark Knight Rises (Combo Pack)*
*Men in Black 3 (Three Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD + UltraViolet Digital Copy)*
*Finding Nemo (Five-Disc Ultimate Collector's Edition: Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD + Digital Copy)*






















*A total system package valued at $10,000*... all shipped to the door of one lucky Home Theater Shack member (CONUS address only).

What else can we say... AMAZING! 

This giveaway is for members who exemplify their support of HTS by their continued participation.

It is also an encouragement to other members who may not qualify due to minimum registration and post requirements to consider remaining active at HTS so that you can help us build up the best home theater community on the Internet, thereby qualifying you for future giveaways with these same minimum requirements.

*Qualifications:*


Entry period is from _*September 1, 2012 through November 30, 2012*_.
A random drawing for one winner will be held the first part of December 2012 from the qualified entries.

This giveaway is limited to North American members only. You must be able to prove your residency in the United States or Canada.


ONLY members who were registered as of July 31, 2012 are eligible to qualify.


ONLY members with a minimum of 25 (twenty five) posts as of August 31, 2012 are eligible to qualify.


ONLY members who have posted between June 1, 2012 and August 31, 2012 are eligible to qualify.


Members with 100 posts or more are eligible to enter provided they meet all other qualifications.
(You must have been registered as of July 31, 2012 and you must have made at least one post between June 1, 2012 - August 31, 2012)


Members with less than 100 posts will be required to have 100 posts prior to entering the giveaway (before you can post in the qualification thread).
(If you do not have 100 posts you cannot enter! In other words, you are not allowed to post in the qualification thread because you are not yet qualified!)


No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)


Qualified members must post in the Qualification Thread that you would like to be entered into the giveaway drawing.


*CAUTION*: Don't get excited and make 100 posts in an attempt to qualify if you did not already have 25 posts as of August 31, 2012. However, it would be a good idea to get yourself 50-100 posts and hang around posting often, so that in the future you can have the opportunity to qualify for other giveaways. 


*(Please MAKE SURE you are ACTUALLY qualified before you post in the qualification thread. You MUST be FULLY qualified before you post in the qualification thread or your post will be deleted without notification. This means you MUST qualify FIRST... BEFORE you post here in the qualification thread. :T )
*

As previously stated, this giveaway is for members who exemplify their support of HTS by their continued participation. If it appears you are only participating during giveaways, or have not participated consistently during non-giveaway periods, Administration and Staff have the right to reject your entry into the giveaway, even though you may technically qualify. It is unfortunate that we have to include this judgment type rule, but it is the only way to be fair to members who are here for more than just the giveaway.


SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a U.S. address for shipping.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

If for some reason (beyond our control) any of the equipment is not made available, we reserve the right to substitute the equipment with something similar. Obviously we do not expect this to occur, however some circumstances are simply unforeseeable and unknown.

Best of Luck!

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## Todd Anderson

My jaw just dropped on the floor. Hard to type and pick it up at the same time.

Wow. Just, WOW! You guys are simply the best!


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Thats simply amazing Sonnie!! The winner of this system is going to need a new room to go along with it :yikes:

Way to Go HTS :T


----------



## Tonto

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Wow, now thats a great give away. The popcorn machine is over the top, & an Oppo BD player...Wow is all I can say. We truely have some awesome sponsors and the greatest forum. Thanks Sonnie:T!


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Completely speechless!


----------



## tripplej

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Wow. Can't wait for the Qualification details!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Phenomenal! 

I look forward to winning...errr...to participating in the giveaway.


----------



## Raikugen

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

This is such an awesome offer. It would be amazing to win this!


----------



## spytech

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

WOW.... Very nice combination of goods. 
I just finished my system, but I would not mind starting over again!. 
You have to be pretty good, too get that many sponsors, to participate at this level.
Way to go.........
I am enjoying my membership.
Thanks for your hard work, keeping HTS at the quality level it is at.


----------



## tcarcio

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

I just keep saying to myself....Are you kidding me......:unbelievable: You guy's here at the Shack are making dreams come true.:clap:


----------



## jdent02

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

I just found out that men can actually swoon at something........:yikes:

Geez that's a nice assortment of toys.


----------



## shadowlight

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Any other vendor willing to chip in with setup and tune at the winner's home


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*



shadowlight said:


> Any other vendor willing to chip in with setup and tune at the winner's home


We actually discussed it, but not knowing where the winner will reside it will be hard to get a commitment... and we don't have a sponsor who does custom installs of complete home theater systems, at least not that I am aware of. Yet again, if we did and say they were housed in New York and someone wins in Oregon, that would be costly to arrange. Not that it couldn't be done, but it would be difficult.


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

If the winner is near one of the reviewers or mods, i'm sure we can go help get them dialed in!


----------



## gtpsuper24

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Wow, hopefully this will give Arx some much deserved attention. I've had Arx speakers for close to a year and they've been fantastic.


----------



## JBrax

Sonnie, the giveaways just keep getting better. HTS is the best!


----------



## ironglen

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Wow.

:T To HTS and its sponsors!!!


----------



## tele1962

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Wish i lived in the US.:crying::crying:


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*



tele1962 said:


> Wish i lived in the US.:crying::crying:


Well, it only has to be mailed to the continental US to start. If you knew someone here in the US, you could ask them to forward it on to you. Just a thought.....


----------



## tele1962

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*



ALMFamily said:


> Well, it only has to be mailed to the continental US to start. If you knew someone here in the US, you could ask them to forward it on to you. Just a thought.....


Great idea but not sure of any addresses..........anyone?:wave:

Just think of the shipping cost though.


----------



## sparkymt

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Wow!!!! Hometheatershack has the best giveaways hands down. Thanks for having great incentives to be a member of this great forum.


----------



## HTip

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

I thought the last give away from Chase was great, but this is simply amazing!!

Thanks HTS for this :TT


----------



## moparz10

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

what a fantastic giveaway someone will receive,good luck to all :T
thanks to a Great Sponsor and The Home Theater Shack


----------



## mechman

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Being a member at HTS has it's privileges! :T

Don't ever think that we do not appreciate you, the members!


----------



## theJman

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Unbelievable setup to give away. Simply unbelievable... :clap:


----------



## geraldbrent1

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Amazing system, amazing people. You guys are great!


----------



## wingnut4772

Cool! I don't think I've seen anything like that at AVS.


----------



## jweed

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

:unbelievable::unbelievable::gulp::rubeyes::T:T:T:rubeyes::gulp:WOW :unbelievable: All the advice I get here is truly spectacular and is more than enough for a member. This is unreal. WOW!!!!!:T:T:T:T:gulp::gulp::gulp::T:T:T


----------



## sub_crazy

Wow, what an unbelievable giveaway, it's shocking actually how generous you can be.


----------



## Gregr

Huh???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## phreak

ALMFamily said:


> Well, it only has to be mailed to the continental US to start. If you knew someone here in the US, you could ask them to forward it on to you. Just a thought.....


I'm sure there must be a member here from Montana who would be willing to hold this in his garage for me to drive down from Alberta to pick up my winnings. Awesome giveaway, will worth the affordable price of membership at HTS.


----------



## Gregr

I cannot imagine a living soul not having goose bumps from head to toe if they were told they won. I don't think anything is forgotten except maybe wire, but I'm sure the winner will have something to make connections. 

I just took a few minutes to look over the equipment in this unbelievable offering..., what..., my word man. 

Its exciting just to be here today and imagine.

Somebody is going to be one happy puppy. I want popcorn!!!! 

Unbelievable............

Thanks for your efforts ladies and gents.


----------



## kadijk

phreak said:


> I'm sure there must be a member here from Montana who would be willing to hold this in his garage for me to drive down from Alberta to pick up my winnings. Awesome giveaway, will worth the affordable price of membership at HTS.


Actually, even more convenient if there are no Montana members, is to ship to a location in sweet grass and they'll hold the stuff for you at a very reasonable rate. We do this quite often with orders from the US. I'm not sure I can mention business names(?) but PM me and I'll give you the details. 

And yes...another incredible HTS giveaway.


----------



## Gregr

A possibility for shipping across the US border.

Ya know, what might be possible is to arrange shipping from where the equipment is held to anywhere over any border and ask HTS for reimbursement of the US portion of the trip.

I am not in a position to say this is in fact doable but it sounds like it has potential.


----------



## wenzu78

That is total mind-boggling!

Thank you ever so much HTS for all this heavenly goodness. Pity I live in Malta (I guess :hissyfit.

That Marantz behemot has been in my sight for quite some time now.

You are amazing people for giving this awesome Giveaway.

Cheers 

From Malta


----------



## yoda13

when I woke up this morning, my wife asked me who was "Oppo" and "Marantz"...:jiggy:


----------



## Jstslamd

Wow !! I can't say much more right now.


----------



## mitja

That is :gulp:
someone will go:yay:


----------



## typ44q

WOW... just WOW!! these giveaways just keep getting better and better :unbelievable:


----------



## cdunphy

thats pretty drool worthy,would be interested in a review of it
CD


----------



## WRYKER

Yabba dabba doo! Someone is going to be VERY lucky indeed!!


----------



## Robert H

That would be quite awesome!


----------



## mpompey

Can't wait to see the details for this contest.


----------



## Gregr

Oh Sonnie,

If you need somewhere centrally located to store this equipment and a review in the time allocated..., well I am the center of the Universe and I can write?.! :sarcastic: a little. :R


----------



## Dwight Angus

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Truly amazing offer. Appreciate your efforts Sonnie. Cheers!


----------



## gladiator335

You guys are the best! :T


----------



## htaddikt

Totally Awesome! HTShack out does the others with class and subtlety, and then puts down the hammer!!


----------



## ratmice

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## jmy2469

This is awesome!


----------



## maikol

Now That's Impressive!!! :unbelievable:


----------



## GM63bifjxaAT

Is this the usual "winners can be only from the US" type of giveaway or there is hope for us from the rest of the world?


----------



## tonyvdb

GM63bifjxaAT said:


> Is this the usual "winners can be only from the US" type of giveaway or there is hope for us from the rest of the world?


As posted on the very first page 
"all shipped to the door of one lucky Home Theater Shack member (CONUS address only)"
If your from another country you will be responsible for the shipping cost to you.


----------



## Dejan

I love this site so much and appreciate the threads and all the intelligent and innovative members.. 

How much would shipping cost to Quebec Canada you think on an order like this? hehe

Best of luck to everyone!
Dejan


----------



## tonyvdb

Dejan said:


> but dang does it hurt to not be able to play in contests with you since I'm up in the old Canadian side of our continent.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!
> Dejan


If you know someone in the US you can ship it to them and then either get it yourself or pay the shipping cost to your door. You can still enter.


----------



## James Plays Drums

Very very cool! I look forward to hearing more about this.


----------



## Dejan

thanks tonyvdb. Sometimes me peepers don't read so good when I'm overly excited  I do appreciate the clarification and sweet tips.


----------



## GM63bifjxaAT

Thank you very much for the answer.
I had to google up what a CONUS address means hahaha.

Cheers,


----------



## tonyvdb

Dont be fooled, the shipping will not be cheap. Several hundred $$ for sure and then brokerage fees as well.


----------



## fusionrx

That is a phenomenal giveaway. 

Now that my Panasonic ae2000u projector blew its optical block :yikes: (USD$2500 repair!) :spend: (not doing that!) I need a better TV. The rest of the stuff would update the rest of my decade+ old equipment nicely :rofl2:


----------



## phillihp23

Discussion....whats to discuss...me me me!!!! LOL :bigsmile:


----------



## bobbyg1983

What an outstanding giveaway!!

Can't wait for more details. Pick me please!


----------



## Irishsaab

For once in my life I'm speechless... :blink:


----------



## Stoner19

Wow! That is an AMAZING system! Would love to have something like that!!:yes:


----------



## ryansboston

Wow... this is AMAZING.. what an awesome giveaway!!


----------



## Mike Edwards

ummmmmmmmmmm, wow, I think that's about all I can say


----------



## Clint

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Hope this post will count toward the qualifications.


----------



## pmcneil

Yeah, this is great but HOW DOES ONE ENTER?!


----------



## carl669

holy smokes! yes please!


----------



## kstich

Great prize. Someone will be very happy!


----------



## Jasonpctech

That's pretty cool guy's should draw some new folks in to the flock too. Hope they bring some fresh DIY projects!


----------



## audiohazzard

Talk about amazing, what an outstanding giveaway!! The winner is not going to have words when they come home and see everything , they are going to keep saying this has to be a dream. 
Can't wait to sign up


----------



## rokus666

wow! jaw dropping!


----------



## Jasonpctech

Lol' yup does it come with a *pallet jack* to bring it in the house?


----------



## rokus666

I think I would get a heart attack if this happened to me...


----------



## DrDyna

Yeah, I think I'd have a heart attack too, there's some really nice stuff in that deal. I think I'd cry, LOL.


----------



## mattybe

Totally sweet


----------



## Mikkoeinari

Way to go guys :t


----------



## wheatenterrier

Wow just got the email about this and had to come check it out. Like everyone else has said, this is bananas! No offense to everyone else. But I sure hope I win!


----------



## muzz

Great package, someone is going to be VERY happy to win all that good stuff. :T


----------



## jmilton7043

Holy Moley!!! I could use another Finding Nemo!


----------



## vonKrag

Interesting system, close to one I've been thinking of.


----------



## jd371

Outstanding!!!!! Way to go sponsors and HTS!


----------



## JoeyCrash2

AMAZING giveaway! :clap:


----------



## javygonx

*Re: The Home Theater System Giveaway*

Wow!.... Excellent Combo. AMAZING!... This contest is way better that the AVS. What do we have to do to participate?!


----------



## hansmatt

Wow...count me in!


----------



## aleicgrant

while others are dropping jaws, this incredible prize doesnt surprise me. Just another showing by the high class act that HTS is.


----------



## javygonx

I have a new room dedicated for HT; but just EMPTY!!.... I spent $11,000+ on my new HT room; but I have to cash to buy HT equipment at this moment; have to wait like a year! to get some cash... Its sad getting into an HT empty room!... Winning this for me its like winning the LOTTO!..[/S][/QUOTE]

Here are some pics of the room! 20' x 25' full area. Inside area is around 16'x16' with a hall at the left side 3'x25 and a terrace 10'x20'


----------



## JanneMM

Sometimes I feel like being born in wrong continent... :dontknow:


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice opportunity!


----------



## allenev

Great prizes can I enter from downunder in New Zealand thanks

Allen:bigsmile:


----------



## rokus666

javygonx said:


> I have a new room dedicated for HT; but just EMPTY!!.... I spent $11,000+ on my new HT room; but I have to cash to buy HT equipment at this moment; have to wait like a year! to get some cash... Its sad getting into an HT empty room!... Winning this for me its like winning the LOTTO!...


Stop complaining :bigsmile:
That's not gonna help you win:neener:


----------



## LongRifle

Very nice giveaway!


----------



## getgray

Subscribed...


----------



## jbernardi

Wow! Hard to believe you're just going to give all that to me ... er ... to somebody. :T


----------



## gmahon

Very cool. Thank you.


----------



## NYPete

You read some prizes for some of these internet board giveaways, and you're like "That's nice" or "Couldn't care less." This prize package really is jaw dropping!!!


----------



## epereira

Can't wait...me gotta have :unbelievable:


----------



## BooneHound

Wow, amazing. Good luck to everyone (especially me :bigsmile


----------



## olddog

NOW That's a Whopper of a deal!!


----------



## manuetdeo

:clap: this is simply awesome, way too cool :clap:


----------



## javygonx

rokus666 said:


> Stop complaining :bigsmile:
> That's not gonna help you win:neener:


LOL!.. I know....  Im just thinking out loud! :bigsmile:


----------



## rab-byte

I'm in like Flynn. 
How soon does entry start?


----------



## utahsaint

Wow, gee thanks. I just built a pair of scanspeaks for my theater room. I feel so much in love with them that I wanted them in my bedroom. All I can say is thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## rab-byte

Depending on how Isaac hits I may need a new system anyway.


----------



## jmoorez2001

now wining this would be the ultmate in giveaways yet and i would be happy as a baby to be the one to win at least somethign .... err all of this ...... one of these days that is lol cheers to HTS fro one fantastic giveaway to whom ever wins it for sure and good luck to all that enters


----------



## tattoo_Dan

I'm going to win for sure !:wave:


----------



## Scuba0459

My man cave really needs a decent system and this would be exactly the ticket.


----------



## hotrize

simply amazing give away: Way to go.


----------



## pharoah

thats an awesome giveaway for sure.i have no luck so i most likely wont win.


----------



## otn79

not too shabby, hook me up!


----------



## bigbang

This would be better than winning the lottery!


----------



## artinaz

That is one awesome combination. Thats going to make someone really really happy! Cant wait...


----------



## geenius666

That's just great!!!111


----------



## Jason1976

wow what a great give away. I guess i need to me more active again and maybe i can win again. I didnt want to be a hog and keep winning so i didnt enter any contest for some time.


----------



## sbethf

Who wouldn't love to have this system?? !!:T


----------



## mcsoul

I hope I meet the requirements! If it's post count, I'm in trouble.:bigsmile:


----------



## gp4Jesus

Wow! and about anything else you could think of.


----------



## corvette440hp

Me! Me! Me! Me!..........is this where I audition? I'm dream-in about this........and I'm still awake. Wait till tonght, I'll be deam-in BIG TIME!


----------



## enhancedav

Sounds like an awesome giveaway. Maybe I'll finally start posting after all these years.


----------



## Jason1976

I post now and again I just hope its not past counts lately. I moved and had lots of things happen in my life. Like i am now single. my ex took my last prize speakers when she moved out.  I think she did it just to upset me.


----------



## NBPk402

Someone is gonna have a super nice theater! I would love to be able to be the winner.


----------



## OZZIERP

WOW!


----------



## Doc

This is great. However, for a dedicated home theater room, a nice projector and a screen would be icing on the cake!


----------



## taxx007

Finally! :unbelievable: Now I can throw my current gears for my bathroom setup :yikes:


----------



## bawward

This looks absolutely incredible! Love this site, love you guys!


----------



## ronaldjoe

WOW I am looking forward to these! lddude:


----------



## CodyOne

For real!? .. :rubeyes: .. I've got to see it to believe it :bigsmile:


----------



## mrbashfo

Oh wow, I would definately love the chance to win this. I still have not been able to recover all my losses yet. =) GL all


----------



## tattoo_Dan

yep ! I'm gonna be the weener for sure !


----------



## DTimmer

That would be sweet to have for my future home theater room.


----------



## mpyw

wow...definite amazing giveaway....


----------



## KYLegend

Wow....I might need a new house to go with all that equipment!!


----------



## The_Nephilim

WOW!! Any one of those items seperately would be Cool this is just Out of this world..I sure Hope I can get in on this my Budget theater is crying makeover..

a Big Thank you to Sonnie and the Sponsors on this Giveaway..


----------



## Kamakaro

Amazingg!!


----------



## paulster

Man! Any of those items on their own would be an awesome prize!

That's a serious collection of gear to be giving away... :T


----------



## allenev

I certainly do with some new top of the range gear would look awsome in my room......

Pick me >>>>Pick meeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........:help:


----------



## Novice

this is amazing. no way I'd qualify for such an amazing event. But on the bright side, no chance of having a heart attack... 
I'm gonna take a look at the sponsors' stores.

i can't stop looking at it. LUST


----------



## jokermachine

There's gonna be 2 winners. The person who gets all this stuff and the person who gets all the stuff the winner already owns.:T


----------



## bluemax_1

Wow, that's quite a prize package there! HTS puts together some amazing giveaways!


Max


----------



## gls

Oh boy! Magnificent System. Congrats to the thoughtful sponsors.


----------



## jbracing17

Talk about a early Christmas!! This gear would give me a good reason to finish either the basement or bonus room.


----------



## deepstang

How do I get in the drawing? Is being a member enough ?

Kudos to the sponsor and HTS!!!


----------



## Xopher

Brilliant prizes, thanks to all of the sponsors.

Sadly I can't win, unless they can deliver to Australia.

Good luck to all

Chris


----------



## MarAgt

Very Nice!


----------



## valvesnvinylfan

Yowzers, you guys ain't messin' around! Count me in.


----------



## mrmy

Just Great!!


----------



## peter5992

It's fantastic, but what do I have to do to win? Can't find the raffle rules anywhere.

Many thanks for organizing this!

Peter


----------



## archipman

This contest really caught my eye.... and can't wait for details. Still new, I'm realizing just how deep this site is in home theater... it's a real treat and learning experience.


----------



## rantanamo

Wow, I can't imagine having a setup that sweet.


----------



## FliZeR

!! Thats one awsome home theater setup!:T
Hometheatershack: thats what i Call Good Will !!

Congrats to the lucky winner!
Good luck every one!


----------



## Mike Torres

Whoooo.... That´s great!!!...
I´ll be waiting...

Rock on!!!...:neener:


----------



## heino69

waiting for news...


----------



## JimmyLeggs

This is incredible!!


----------



## TwisterZ

Just like everybody else said---WOW!!!


----------



## zettelsm

Nice.


----------



## DragunFly

For Real??..give away..WOW!!


----------



## mcsoul

I wonder how many folks would use it all in the same system as it sits, vs how many would
meld it in with 2 or 3 different systems in different rooms? I'd probably do the later, though
most of it would end up in my main theater; other rooms would reap the benefits too!!


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
This is honestly the most amazing giveaway that I have ever seen offered by any AV Website. Good luck to everyone. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## agazza

Don´t forget about us in europe :/


----------



## soundoff

Truely a great opportunity !

As a promo it certainly seems to be effective, pg. 16 already !!


----------



## Jungle Jack

agazza said:


> Don´t forget about us in europe :/


Hello,
Unfortunately our partners in this giveaway are all in the US which means the winner must live in the US. If it makes you feel any better, none of the Staff can win it as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tele1962

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Unfortunately our partners in this giveaway are all in the US which means the winner must live in the US. If it makes you feel any better, none of the Staff can win it as well.
> Cheers,
> JJ


:crying::thud::doh::sob::laugh:


----------



## DJ Mike Fury

That's a very generous contribution to the contest! If I were to win, I'd give it to a less fortunate family so they could have something that would brighten up their day. Being that we're video enthusiasts, we most likely have already top equipment as it is. I wouldn't try to "find" space for it. Let someone else enjoy it! I think it would be more rewarding. Just my opinion though...


----------



## bodine465

Would rather have a 3D projector instead of the TV, but I suppose I could move the 50" Panny I just bought into the bedroom.


----------



## Angeldawn5

Amazing giveaway! I would love to be the one to win this great theater package! Thanks for the contest HTS, and thanks to the sponsors!


----------



## DrDyna

DJ Mike Fury said:


> That's a very generous contribution to the contest! If I were to win, I'd give it to a less fortunate family so they could have something that would brighten up their day. Being that we're video enthusiasts, we most likely have already top equipment as it is. I wouldn't try to "find" space for it. Let someone else enjoy it! I think it would be more rewarding. Just my opinion though...


I'm rockin an Onkyo NR609 and a blu ray player that came with my tv for free. 80% of this stuff in the giveaway is a hell of an upgrade.

I wouldn't mind brightening up someone's day with my old gear though.


----------



## chashint

Thank you, for this giveaway.


----------



## jw00dy

Wow, this should be good. Aug 31 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Haberskir

wow... This would be fantastic


----------



## cobraguy

I've seen a lot of "WOW" comments and tried to think of something different, but about all you can say is WOW!
What a great website HTS, and a big "thank you" to the terrific sponsors.

Someone is going to get a BIG surprise! It sounds like a top notch system.
Bravo HTS!


----------



## fschris

I would stroke out if I won this.... I would stroke out. I have no chances of ever having a system in that price range. Well not now at least. Maybe in about 10 years.


----------



## bxbigpipi

What an amazing giveaway!!!


----------



## thematkave

Holy old t shirts batman... that is one cool give a way...


----------



## Parker

I need this in my life lol


----------



## adumadu

Awesome giveaway. Never heard of such a complete system.


----------



## rokus666

It ain't gonna happen to us regular people. I never won anything than a replacement ticket for my lotto.


----------



## JBrax

rokus666 said:


> It ain't gonna happen to us regular people. I never won anything than a replacement ticket for my lotto.


Just think of it as our chances are better than winning any lottery. I meant that literally and mathematically.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## rokus666

JBrax said:


> Just think of it as our chances are better than winning any lottery. I meant that literally and mathematically.



:unbelievable:


----------



## 11B2P

Wow....just wow!

Thanks for setting this up Sonnie and HTS!

:T


----------



## climber07

WOW! Can't wait for the qualification details... :T


----------



## lostrack

I think this is one of the best giveaways I've ever seen...it's encouraged me to come out as a lurker to actually post something!


----------



## JRT2006

Bye bye "living room". 

HELLO HOME THEATER!!

This is flat out amazing....i havent wiped the drool from the mouth yet.


----------



## bribowsky

rayingleaserayingleaserayingleaseraying:

Outstanding giveaway!!!

rayingleaserayingleaserayingleaseraying:


----------



## takitaj

:gulp: Wow, this is just amazing. Been a member and lurker for a while but haven't had a lot contribute yet. It's terrible on my part this is my first post but I had to come in and say something on this one! This is just incredible and I have to send out a big thanks to HT for providing this forum and the AWESOME giveaways but mostly to the vendors and manufacturers for providing the merchandise and making it all possible! Hopfully I can be in this one, that is one nice setup. :bigsmile: Someone is going to win the lottery big...

:clap::wave::flex:


----------



## Baleful

Wow, amazing!


----------



## wenzu78

Being a Maltese will surely feel disadvantaged with all the rest of us Shacksters 

But will be super happy for whoever gets this awesomeness


----------



## Sevenfeet

Would be nice to win something for a change...that's a big upgrade.


----------



## jcwhite57

I'm sure I'll be able to find somewhere to set this up. I better start making some post if I hope to qualify. I believe this is my first.


----------



## JoeESP9

Oh boy, oh boy, oooooh boy!

So, how do you enter?


----------



## Gregr

wenzu78 said:


> Being a Maltese will surely feel disadvantaged with all the rest of us Shacksters
> 
> But will be super happy for whoever gets this awesomeness




Wenzu,

Geeze must be nice..., when you go away for a week on vacation. Where do you go, Greece, The Near East, Stay away from Isreal..., don't pay any mind to me.
What I try to do is help people find their way around here at HTS. I am a "Jack of all trades and master of none". I simply try to be helpful. Check out page #1 of new posts. Just say hello to the new people, every day there are a handful of new people with questions that are mostly about opinion like best speaker or amp. If you don't have an opinion refer to the "quick links" top of the page menu bar. Most of all have some fun.

Regards


----------



## Gregr

rab-byte said:


> Depending on how Isaac hits I may need a new system anyway.


Rab - byte,

Hows it going with isaac. Looks like being in NOLA was actually a real blessing this time around. But of course bush half stepped again on some of the outlying areas. Every time I turn around I'm reminded of bush's legacy.

Anyway I hope New Orleans stays on top this year. 

Good luck on the giveaway..., I have a feeling whoever wins this package is going to be one happy camper.

Regards


----------



## Owen Bartley

This is an UNBELIEVABLE package. Way to go putting it together, HTS... wow, some lucky member is going to be very VERY happy with this.


----------



## ru4au

This is simply amazing....wow is all i can say!!!!


----------



## prerich

This is just plain HOTT!!!! Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## wenzu78

Gregr said:


> Wenzu,
> 
> Geeze must be nice..., when you go away for a week on vacation. Where do you go, Greece, The Near East, Stay away from Isreal..., don't pay any mind to me.
> What I try to do is help people find their way around here at HTS. I am a "Jack of all trades and master of none". I simply try to be helpful. Check out page #1 of new posts. Just say hello to the new people, every day there are a handful of new people with questions that are mostly about opinion like best speaker or amp. If you don't have an opinion refer to the "quick links" top of the page menu bar. Most of all have some fun.
> 
> Regards


BTW ... am I the only Maltese guy around???


----------



## iconrl

WOW! What a giveaway!


----------



## jacky99

WOW!!


----------



## fschris

Sweet I will be in it to win it!


----------



## Haberskir

Looks like I will have to become a more active member to get in on these greate contests.... i need a few more posts for next time.

:crying:


----------



## Gregr

I just read and reread the qualifications..., I don't know how many times and I just can't believe I'm qualified. There are a couple of points my mind still wants to turn upside down but I am qualified and I signed up already.

Thank you God and Thank You Sonnie et.al. (a close second). I know it is real work to put together a "Giveaway". Something like this giveaway is just way over the top. WOW! I would settle for any one of these components and feel lucky to have that, don't get me wrong I could settle for "everything" just as easily.

Oh, I think a "thank you" to the sponsors for their generous contributions is in order. Without these manufacturers what would we have... 

Thanks Again


----------



## Sevenfeet

It looks like i qualify too. Imagine that. Honestly I would have contributed more around here in the last year had it not been for work, kids and a general moratorium on expensive home theater purchases. But this allows me to dream again and look at what I might do in the upcoming year, budget allowing.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Yes thank you to Sonnie and all the sponsors! This is a great giveaway! Good luck to everyone entering this contest!!! I am still working on qualifying, wish me luck!


----------



## spartanstew

Unbelievable.


----------



## NBPk402

*Re: The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Question: I have more than 25 posts but not with each more than 25 words per post... Would I still qualify if by the deadline I have 100 posts with 25 words or more per post?


----------



## Sonnie

Sevenfeet said:


> It looks like i qualify too.


Not quite yet. You are about 64 posts short. 



ellisr63 said:


> Question: I have more than 25 posts but not with each more than 25 words per post... Would I still qualify if by the deadline I have 100 posts with 25 words or more per post?


Yes... you can qualify.

The purpose of the minimum 25 words per post is to basically prevent post padding... post such as, "Nice work", "Thanks", "Welcome to HTS", "Wow", "You rock", etc, etc... for nothing more than the purpose of getting the minimum post count. We are not going to penalize someone for having 24 words in a post as long as it is not evident that they are doing nothing more than post padding to qualify. The idea is to get members to participate normally and sensibly, not just with the only thing on their mind to be about qualifying. Enjoy the forum and participate, help out, be active. The qualification will come naturally.


----------



## wenzu78

Well said Sonnie..

Good luck to all qualified and those about to


----------



## Sevenfeet

Sonnie said:


> Not quite yet. You are about 64 posts short.


I knew that. I meant pre-qualification prior to the August 31st deadline. 64 more posts between now and the contest deadline isn't that hard. I just have to budget more time here versus other things in my life (work, family, etc.  )


----------



## rubbersoul

Very impressive Home Theater Shack! I have to day i have never seen a prize like this in any other Home and Audio Forum. I hope someone that is dreaming of having a HT one day dream comes true.

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Hello,
Best of luck to one and all. As others have pointed out, I think it would be a wonderful idea for the winner to donate any preexisting AV Gear they are not using to a needy family, Hospital, or House of Worship.
Cheers,
Jack


----------



## epereira

I must say this is one of the best giveaway packages I have EVER seen. It would be nice if someone "needy" (insert: me) wins it . But then again, I have been wishfully thinking for many, many, years without any luck


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
This is indeed bar none the finest giveaway I have ever seen offered by any website. It utterly encompasses all aspects of having a fantastic HT. 
J


----------



## zieglj01

Very good, and well done to all. The system is sharp looking,
and will make a solid system. This system should/would be, 
an interesting and fun experience for me.


----------



## HTuser

Best Giveaway I ever seen.

My bad, I was only a reader on this forum. Decided to be active after seeing this giveway so that I can qualify for future giveaways.


----------



## Gregr

Ya know, every time I get near this "Giveaway" thread I get so distracted I forget to say "Good Luck" to all of you. Half the fun and the benifit of these giveaway's is the good will and the good neighbor reminders. So Good Luck to all of you. 

I think if I win my son will immediately inherit an upgrade. Also, I have a niece in her first year of college. I'm sure she has a humble system of sorts and with her parents approval I would love to be able to upgrade her system sound quality. Next, I have a neighbor with three small children. He works overtime to bring home the cash and she stays at home to mother the three kids. They are young and resilient church going folks. They have an old Tv and now with 5 Bose speakers connected to it but no AVR..., just a Sony radio on the kitchen counter, this is where the bulk of upgrades will go. Regardless of whether or not I win they will get what they need soon. Next is a computer though. I only learned of this situation when my sister had 5 Bose speakers that needed a home...


----------



## ovillegas

Oh NOOOOO! I missed the qualification post period by 5 days!!! 
I guess I'll have to just keep posting for next time!


----------



## vyyv

Wowww - this is so amazing! I'm not qualified (and my apt is definitely not big enough), but this really shows that I came to the right place to ask for HT help haha


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie

This site is absolutely amazing. The amount of knowledge that gets posted in here is top notch, and now this? :T


----------



## olddog

Man, this would be like doing a total make over of my audio system If I won.


----------



## soundoff

I do not make the min post count of 100 and since I have only 45 posts since 2007 I am not going to fill pages with 25 words or less of hometheater advice or ramblings of various set up's or AV equipment. The criteria seems almost narrow for the group whom qualify. In any event the prizes are simply amazing !!! best of luck to all who do qualify.


----------



## soundoff

olddog said:


> Man, this would be like doing a total make over of my audio system If I won.


I thought after your post what if a reality show were created for us AV people called Home Theater Makeover ? It would be very similar to the famous MTV Show for auto remakes where they take an old beat up scrap heap and turn it into a rolling showcase. Imagine a group like Ty Pennington shows up and is like "move that couch!" and a new make over AV room is exposed......


----------



## Jungle Jack

soundoff said:


> I do not make the min post count of 100 and since I have only 45 posts since 2007 I am not going to fill pages with 25 words or less of hometheater advice or ramblings of various set up's or AV equipment. The criteria seems almost narrow for the group whom qualify. In any event the prizes are simply amazing !!! best of luck to all who do qualify.


Hello,
That is a great attitude about this. I realize it is frustrating not being eligible for such a prize, but this will not be the last giveaway we do and every one offered has been quite good. 
All the best,
J


----------



## Savjac

*Re: The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway Qualification Thread*

This is awesome, I am ok to enter but do need a few more posts by the deadline.

What a wonderful thing to offer.
Thank You

Jack

[Post moved from qualification thread to discussion thread - Admin]


----------



## alphaiii

This is an incredible giveaway! Someone is going to be VERY happy this holiday season.


----------



## Sonnie

*NOTICE: We have invoked our right to amend the qualifications to include the following:*

*This giveaway is for members who exemplify their support of HTS by their continued participation. If it appears you are only participating during giveaways, or have not participated consistently during non-giveaway periods, Administration and Staff have the right to reject your entry into the giveaway, even though you may technically qualify. It is unfortunate that we have to include this judgment type rule, but it is the only way to be fair to members who are here for more than just the giveaway. *


----------



## gtpsuper24

In a way I agree that those on the forum normally all the time should be rewarded. But on the other hand the giveaway is $10,000 worth of stuff so it shouldn't come as a surprise that people are rushing to get enough to qualify.


----------



## Sonnie

We don't have any issues with members rushing to get their 100 posts (although there is no reason to rush, everyone has the same 90 days to enter) and this has nothing to do with our recent additional qualification amendment. 

What we are planning to do is eliminate entries from those who only seem to show up for the giveaways. Those whose last post before the giveaway announcement was six months to a year ago an likely it was for entering a previous giveaway. We see people enter giveaways, and they never post again until it is time for another giveaway... or until they happen to notice we are having another giveaway. It is fairly evident that the ONLY reason they are here is to try to win something and could really care less about the forum and participating any more than they have to in order to enter.


----------



## tonyvdb

Sonnie said:


> What we are planning to do is eliminate entries from those who only seem to show up for the giveaways. Those whose last post before the giveaway announcement was six months to a year ago an likely it was for entering a previous giveaway. We see people enter giveaways, and they never post again until it is time for another giveaway... or until they happen to notice we are having another giveaway. It is fairly evident that the ONLY reason they are here is to try to win something and could really care less about the forum and participating any more than they have to in order to enter.


Well said! This is what I call "drive by posting" its only fair to give people who spend time on here a chance.


----------



## Sevenfeet

That's fair. On the other hand in my case I just don't and cannot have the time that I used to in my "prime" of commenting about home theater. I used to do long missives in a few forums I really liked and I enjoyed doing it. But that was 10 years ago. Now trying to raise a family including a special needs son, I just can't participate like I used to. (And this is the case for all forums I used to participate in, not just home theater ones) I still care about HT since I'd love to do upgrades on my rig, especially since many of the things I bought are coming up on a decade old. And I do research and lurk in places like this mainly to see what everyone else is saying about the new hotness...be it an Oppo player, 4K video or the latest receivers.

But you guys at the Shack are trying to run a business and keep a compelling forum going. That happens when those of us spend time to make substantive commentary. That's why the contest rules are structured the way it is. I get that.

So I'll try to give a little more of my time. Again, I cannot do what I used to do, but I think I can do more.


----------



## JBrax

The giveaways are a wonderful thing and I think it's great that HTS is in a position to be able to offer these. I have always felt it is much more fulfilling to give rather than receive anyway. I know that may sound corny but it's true. Much of my gear that has been replaced has been passed on to others for much less than I could have gotten but that's really not that important to me. I hope whoever does end up winning truly appreciates these items and passes good fortune on to others if their in a position to do so. Pay it forward.


----------



## ejbragg

Sonnie,
I have to say, I am quite impressed. This appears to be the largest giveaway I've ever seen on anything other than a major game show. The only thing missing is Vanna White showing off the items.


----------



## dmiller68

Very cool, I'm not qualified but it is a cool give away never the less. Great job!


----------



## Audiohallick

I don't qualify either but WOW that's an amazing giveaway!!


----------



## jd371

Sevenfeet said:


> That's fair. On the other hand in my case I just don't and cannot have the time that I used to in my "prime" of commenting about home theater. I used to do long missives in a few forums I really liked and I enjoyed doing it. But that was 10 years ago. Now trying to raise a family including a special needs son, I just can't participate like I used to. (And this is the case for all forums I used to participate in, not just home theater ones) I still care about HT since I'd love to do upgrades on my rig, especially since many of the things I bought are coming up on a decade old. And I do research and lurk in places like this mainly to see what everyone else is saying about the new hotness...be it an Oppo player, 4K video or the latest receivers.
> 
> But you guys at the Shack are trying to run a business and keep a compelling forum going. That happens when those of us spend time to make substantive commentary. That's why the contest rules are structured the way it is. I get that.
> 
> So I'll try to give a little more of my time. Again, I cannot do what I used to do, but I think I can do more.


Couldn't have said it better myself. The only time I have to sit down and really read through all the forums I participate in is during my lunch break at work. Too bad I don't qualify but I understand why you need to do that.


----------



## Sevenfeet

I was just thinking of all the forums I used to post in regularly. A few are defunct (AV123) while others are still going strong. As as I look around, there are even some new one that pique my interest. But the major categories are still Home Theater, Sports, cars, and of course, Tech (usually Mac). In recent years, cars went first, then HT, then sports and now I barely cling to a little tech. Although I still browse a lot, participating is harder since I tend to think and write in long form prose versus short pithy sound bites. Again, it was a lot easier when it was just my wife I had to spend time with. Now with kids, time is precious.

Even recently I gave serious thought to the request for Blu Ray reviewers at the Shack recently but in the end I just knew I didn't have the time to do a quality job on a deadline.


----------



## Gregr

You know..., these several posts are qualifying posts in my mind. These are valid HT questions and deserving a response. I have a sense there is an answer to this common difficulty. Parenting often calls for sacrifice and with each day we recommit to act in such a way that is beyond responsibility, need or want. The impulse to do your best even without knowing what that could be, comes from a place inside that is beyond logic and reason, but is manifest through these choices as well. 

the image I have is in an HT environment children are an asset not an hinderance. I am guessing "sevenfoot" you have infants too younf to write. Well I imagine you receive 1/3 of post requirements for the first child for the second child you receive 1/3 of the remaining 2/3 of required posts for the 3rd child you receive an additional 1/3 of the remaining. In the event there is a child with special needs I suggest a halving of remaining post requirements. I would also like to suggest that at the end of the qualifying period if a parent of a child with extra ordinary needs has 90% completed tasks he is provided time to complete..., to be determined by any or all with motions seconded and third and a fourth motion.

But any valid post written by a preteen describing a responsible appreciation for HT the parent of this child receive credit where credit is due he/she receive credit for 1/5th required post counts. 


Give us something to work with I will support any reasonable plan. Can anyone or couple suggest any other ideas or improve upon these suggestions. I present this to all of you for consideration and hopefully a beginning of real HT Forum commitment to family. If we develop something agreeable to a majority can we then present this to Sonnie or Sonnie do you have any reaction to this post before this goes any further.


----------



## tcarcio

Gregr said:


> You know..., these several posts are qualifying posts in my mind. These are valid HT questions and deserving a response. I have a sense there is an answer to this common difficulty. Parenting often calls for sacrifice and with each day we recommit to act in such a way that is beyond responsibility, need or want. The impulse to do your best even without knowing what that could be, comes from a place inside that is beyond logic and reason, but is manifest through these choices as well.
> 
> the image I have is in an HT environment children are an asset not an hinderance. I am guessing "sevenfoot" you have infants too younf to write. Well I imagine you receive 1/3 of post requirements for the first child for the second child you receive 1/3 of the remaining 2/3 of required posts for the 3rd child you receive an additional 1/3 of the remaining. In the event there is a child with special needs I suggest a halving of remaining post requirements. I would also like to suggest that at the end of the qualifying period if a parent of a child with extra ordinary needs has 90% completed tasks he is provided time to complete..., to be determined by any or all with motions seconded and third and a fourth motion.
> 
> But any valid post written by a preteen describing a responsible appreciation for HT the parent of this child receive credit where credit is due he/she receive credit for 1/5th required post counts.
> 
> 
> Give us something to work with I will support any reasonable plan. Can anyone or couple suggest any other ideas or improve upon these suggestions. I present this to all of you for consideration and hopefully a beginning of real HT Forum commitment to family. If we develop something agreeable to a majority can we then present this to Sonnie or Sonnie do you have any reaction to this post before this goes any further.


:huh::huh::huh::huh:Stop....:dontknow:


----------



## Gregr

I guess I'm saying I believe parenting deserves a little recognition. I think the requirements for for entering a giveaway could bend a little to accommodate parents. My only son is grown and on his own and many times I remember feeling my time did not belong to me only. Maybe I could have used a break from more than Rite Aid. 

So I threw out some ideas in hopes of starting a conversation about do we want to recognize parenting when establishing requirements for qualification for HTS Giveaways. How can we do that and be fair to all? I do not know. So I threw out some ideas that were immediately obvious. Excuse me for not add context in my "brainstorm". I wanted to get the ideas out while we were on the topic.

So What do you all think am I on the right track or am I too giving of your game/giveaway. 

Just write. What comes to mind? Tell us. Does this conversation continue or end? Bottom Line


----------



## Sonnie

Some members obviously have more time than others. In this case, those who have the time to help us build content for the forum are rewarded on a higher level. What we have to remember is the ones that are participating on a consistent basis are the ones that are doing more to help us build our content. Thereby enabling us to continue to pay our expenses... as well as enabling us to offer the smaller scale giveaways that will allow those who don't have as much time on their hands to participate on an easier qualification level.

For those with younger children, I would not want to suggest they do anything to intentionally take away from their time with those children. They have a responsibility to their family that should definitely be prioritized above HTS... and even home theater for that matter. HT is a luxury in life, as is extra time to research and talk about it. Some are more fortunate than others... it is what it is. 

There is one thing for sure and two things for certain... we will never be able to please everyone. We learned that a long time ago.


----------



## Gregr

Sonnie,

I don't mean to make your day more difficult than it is. I always find myself taking the role of the protagonist when it appears an individual or group are marginalized or seemingly so. That description is not necessarily true in this case. But I am compelled to withhold judgement and present an alternative. 

Sevenfeet described his circumstance fairly and I wasn't sure there wasn't more that could be said so I threw a few ideas into the air to see where they landed..., nowhere. Well, on your desk Sonnie. 

Enough said for my part but please accept my apology. But I do believe this further exemplifies your position in response to an off comment made earlier in this thread.


----------



## phillihp23

I just have one comment, Did i join "HomeTheaterShack" or "Parenting for Giveaways" sorry if this offends anyone. I do believe HTS has been kind enough to assign a Post Forum for other personal topics. Thanks HTS for offering such great things as Giveaways. I joined the site for content and was blown away by the unexpected opportunity to participate in drawings when they are offered and I qualify. And Sonnie, this giveaway is MIND BLOWING. It just shows what dedication the site has to its forum, and the incredible networking with partners in the Audio/Video industry.


----------



## tonyvdb

Gregr said:


> I guess I'm saying I believe parenting deserves a little recognition. I think the requirements for for entering a giveaway could bend a little to accommodate parents.


Hmmmm, I somehow managed to fit parenting in and be on this forum. I raise my two daughters age 5 and 8 all by myself as my wife passed away from cancer two years ago and even when we were married and had 3 additional step daughters I still found time to post and be a parent at the same time. Making a comment like that is really just un-necessary and I will leave it at that. We all have different priorities, you just have your focused on other areas (not a bad thing) but dont expect the Shack to bend over backwards. As it is they giveaway plenty of stuff with far less requirements in other draws.


----------



## NBPk402

phillihp23 said:


> I just have one comment, Did i join "HomeTheaterShack" or "Parenting for Giveaways" sorry if this offends anyone. I do believe HTS has been kind enough to assign a Post Forum for other personal topics. Thanks HTS for offering such great things as Giveaways. I joined the site for content and was blown away by the unexpected opportunity to participate in drawings when they are offered and I qualify. And Sonnie, this giveaway is MIND BLOWING. It just shows what dedication the site has to its forum, and the incredible networking with partners in the Audio/Video industry.


I agree with you 1000%!


----------



## Gregr

In the posts I made I have no opinion. I assumed the role of advocate, it is what my education and training has proven to me to be of incredible social value. I made no judgements or personal worthiness to sit in that position. 

I would love it if I were to win this giveaway, WoW!!! The equipment is definately reference quality. I still cannot believe HTS has put this together. The opportunity of a lifetime. Enough said. 

I read about a situation where it might appear to have been overlooked in the rush and excitement. I thought I needed to make sure. I like Sonnies answer it is consistent and well thought out. Sonnie has an incredible commitment to HTS and so do many of you I see, I hope you see my questions as part of my commitment to HTS and all of you as well.

Tony I agree it is possible to have a family and a life in fact you need a life in addition to family just like you need couple time, you need alone time. It will all fit in a day if it is scheduled fairly. My x wanted all of my time and so I left and raised my son alone for the most part. 

I have learned allot here at HTS..., it seems the more I learn the greater my wants are. 
I am not complaining.


----------



## orion

wow this would be such a huge upgrade for me. I cant even imagine how good this would sound in my "under Construction" theater room. Good luck to all. I have to get to work so my room can be done by December.


----------



## chashint

withdrawn


----------



## Sonnie

Not Greg... he manages to find plenty of time to post, so he doesn't need any consideration as he easily qualifies.


----------



## Gregr

Checking page 1 for new posts from people here for the first time and saying, "Hello" is not very time consuming. And as long as you're saying hello you can take 1 min to assure him or her or them, that they are in the right place. Maybe give them a little direction about where to find a thread that directly relates to their question..., because you know there is a thread on just about everything on HT on the "The Home Page/left side column".

That's it, all of that does not take any longer them what I just wrote. Then you get email reminders about how they are doing. There is another opp to add your two cents. You do not need to get technical about anything. I believe most people like to hear about your experience and everybody has experience on any question that gets asked. 

Anyway, just say"Hello" you know you want to.


----------



## phillihp23

Gregr said:


> Anyway, just say"Hello" you know you want to.


onder: :rofl:


----------



## Gregr

Yeah..., you know I'm right. 172 posts since March your into it. Some are into it as soon as they walk in the door. Others just think about writing something. Either way or anyway....

I'll bet you know most of your neighbors except for the one's who don't say anything or won't. Anyway, each to their own. :unbelievable: :help:


----------



## whubbard

I'm too much of a lurker to qualify


----------



## moparz10

Same here


----------



## mechman

Maybe you ought to step up from lurking in case there are future giveaways like this one? :dontknow:


----------



## sub_crazy

mechman said:


> Maybe you ought to step up from lurking in case there are future giveaways like this one? :dontknow:


Mechman's right.

They have great giveaways on the HTS but the better prizes are usually reserved for the people who contribute. Think about this for the future and start contributing on a regular basis and you will be rewarded. They still have great giveaway's for people who hardly ever post, they just gave away 2 subs and a lot of contestants only had 1 or 2 posts, how generous is that?

I don't know of any other forum that offers up such great prizes and asks for so little in return. If you really think about it how much of your time would 5 to 10 posts a week really take up?


----------



## WooferHound

Be BOLD
Say Something
Express Your Opinion
Ask New Questions
Be a Participant
Take Control
I see you peeking up from behind that keyboard . . .


----------



## Gregr

Hey All,

Ya know, these are all good points. I don't think the importance of Home Theater Shack can be understated. I know..., its just another HT forum and it is that but at the same time we have our own community here. I don't know about you but if I'm going to go through this world I'm going to get to know the people around me. I'm kinda slow at this but its real. I mean I don't say things just so I have something to say.

When it comes to writing/posting I know I like hearing somebodies opinion as much and sometimes more than the numbers. If you think about it if you are looking to buy you would like it if a half dozen people had some good things to say about the equip you are looking at, you would even appreciate knowing where the equip falls short. Numbers are good, don't get me wrong, but you can learn allot about equipment by reading about people's experience. I learn allot from people around here. 

Most of us have a music room or a theater even if it does double as a living room or den and some of us are pretty happy with what we listen to and watch. Some of you might not even care so much about fulfilling requirements to qualify for a drawing cause its just more work than you have time for. But if you do have a minute from time to time and you have a thought or experience with a topic..., if its my thread I'd like to hear what your thoughts are and hear about your experience. I have a feeling you all would like to hear from other people too.

Regards


----------



## robbo266317

I totally agree Greg.

You need to hear the positives as well as the negatives! Otherwise you cannot improve on what you have. :T


----------



## hjones4841

robbo266317 said:


> I totally agree Greg.
> 
> You need to hear the positives as well as the negatives! :T


And that is why I read all the customer reviews on sites like Amazon and Newegg to get the whole picture. It is pretty easy to spot the "1" reviews written by folks who either don't understand how to hook up and use equipment or who just write something negative 'cause they want to. That won't be a problem here at HTS - we have tons of expertise from our very helpful members


----------



## moparz10

i guess i should correct my statement and haven't had time,having one weekend off since the begin of july and have only looked briefly at new posts.Congrats to the winner and as a past contest winner thank HTS and its Sponsors ! :T


----------



## Gregr

Nice job Mopar! It is never too late to say "Thank You". I took a quick look at your profile..., it takes up your time to raise kids of that high caliber. Looks like a nice family. You've got two in very prestigious schools, I'll bet this take up a little overtime. Ha, Ha, congratulations.

I like what Robbo said about reading peoples ideas and experience in reviews or forum posts. My list of product has grown since spending more time at HTS. My build plans are pretty clear now and I know better, what to stay away from and what to keep my eyes open for a good deal on.

And when people say things that make no sense..., like Mr Jones said, there are people here who are professionals and the errors are discovered fast. People get educated nobody gets torn apart for misspeaking but the facts get the last word. I love music..., no apologies and I'm begining to want more from my Home Movies. GIK is taking up my time lately.

I have a couple of frequencies the resonate and that never used to bother me..., until I found out here that it wouldn't cost too much to fix that. Then I found out for a little more I could improve my sound overall. Thanks HTS


----------



## moparz10

Thanks greg it means alot comming from a fellow shackster and someone that has never met me or my family,yes very proud of them. Ok inventory is finally over, 16hr days are over till next year.
now i'll be able to contribute on some things, and ask questions on what i don't know,i have always believed if learn only 1 thing a day i'll be further ahead the next.

sincerely jim


----------



## Gregr

Jim, You know with 58 posts that leaves just one post a day and an extra one post every three days in order to qualify for the giveaway. You can still Do This. It is an amazing "Giveaway". You just watch I'll encourage you to do this and you will be the one to win my prize and I'll still be throwing out the cash if I want a little more :spend: Ha ha ha. The more the merrier..., I hope you do win. 

Anyway, if you go to page one of the posts, there are new people every day who need help finding answers/ideas/opinions or directions to specific forum titles (home page > left column).
Don't forget to have some fun anyway. :T


----------



## moparz10

Thanks for the encouragement greg! i will have to do better at time management ,less work more fun


----------



## BD55

Um, honestly could there be a more generous or killer giveaway??? :T :clap: Wow! A ton of amazing gear, shopping sprees; someone is going to have a heart attack come the beginning of December!


----------



## ironglen

*Re: The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway Qualification Thread*



tonyvdb said:


> I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway drawing.
> Thanks to the Shack and all suppliers of the prizes.
> 
> All the best to everyone who enters this fantastic draw.


And all the best to you, Tony. I hope my qualified entry wins...because I want to state that should my entry win, I confer it to be shipped to Tony. :bigsmile:


----------



## Gregr

*Re: The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway Qualification Thread*



ironglen said:


> And all the best to you, Tony. I hope my qualified entry wins...because I want to state that should my entry win, I confer it to be shipped to Tony. :bigsmile:


WOW, you guy's from Texas sure like to do things big !!! A nice gesture.


----------



## Gregr

BD55 said:


> Um, honestly could there be a more generous or killer giveaway??? :T :clap: Wow! A ton of amazing gear, shopping sprees; someone is going to have a heart attack come the beginning of December!


Amen Brother!!! A very generous offering....


----------



## ironglen

Tony is a long time member, always helpful, and been through the toughest of times not too long ago. I wish that I could do more for him and his family than just hope my entry wins it for him.


----------



## moparz10

Well done! :clap: sincerely Jim


----------



## tonyvdb

ironglen said:


> Tony is a long time member, always helpful, and been through the toughest of times not too long ago. I wish that I could do more for him and his family than just hope my entry wins it for him.


Glen, thats so very kind and generous of you to say this. Im speechless......

This is the main reason that the Shack remains my only forum that I frequent, People like you make this the best place to go, even without the giveaways I would not be any less involved :clap:


----------



## jmilton7043

Just the pop corn machine, please...


----------



## JerryLove

It's sad/frustrating to see that I cannot qualify.


----------



## Sonnie

Where were you from January through August?


----------



## Picture_Shooter

A dream come true to the lucky winner. WOW!!


----------



## pharoah

jmilton7043 said:


> Just the pop corn machine, please...


if i win it i will have them send the popcorn machine to you.


----------



## Gregr

I dislike adding a negative sounding comment/reminder to a thread as significant as this is for one lucky winner but I really do need to remind everyone as well. GMO's..., yes GMO corn is responsible for untold numbers of sick reactions, hospitalizations and even deaths. Please be very careful what you eat and who you feed. Some GMO corn has been hybridized with peanuts that are themselves hybrids. Enough said....

But the bottom line "Good luck" to all. I am sure any one of us will flip if our name is drawn. I know I will..., but I know I will even if you win. Wow, I'm so excited I'm drooling. 
I'm delirious :gulp::yikes::rofl::sn:


----------



## moparz10

Well said Gregr! "But the bottom line "Good luck" to all. I am sure any one of us will flip if our name is drawn. I know I will..., but I know I will even if you win. Wow, I'm so excited I'm drooling."

One lucky winner will be busy installing setting up,testing,tweeking,watching,enjoying,playing,streaming,shaking, for a very long time.
And more to do now that the SUB ZONE is open the FUN FACTOR is off the charts :unbelievable:


----------



## arasuk

The person who wins this will be very lucky in terms of the quality prize products offered by HTS.


----------



## asere

*Re: The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway Qualification Thread*

What a dream. Never will I be able to afford it unless I hit it big!


----------



## Gregr

*Re: The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway Qualification Thread*

A Drum-roll maestro..., If you please.........


----------



## jroc

Wow some lucky person is going to Win a great prize!!


----------



## moparz10

yeap this will be a shacksters dream come true,quality equipment,great help on the forum,will not have to upgrade for a very long time,not to mention all the fun and excitement opening all these boxes and of course the anticipation factor !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:rubeyes:


----------



## mcascio

Count me in on the action. This is an awesome giveaway!

You are going to make someone here really happy!!!


----------



## javygonx

Excellent equipment for -> :hsd:


----------



## moparz10

the 30th is so close yet so far :whistling:


----------



## mechman

mcascio said:


> Count me in on the action. This is an awesome giveaway!
> 
> You are going to make someone here really happy!!!


Did you sign up in the right thread? Are you qualified?


----------



## phreak

My wife just took a job in Calgary, so before winter is over I get to start on my 5th theater in 8 years. It would be awfully convenient if I had this system to build a room around.


----------



## koi

Would love to enter this, but alas, my post count...:sad:


----------



## Irishsaab

! :yikes:

Hit me baby!


----------



## jgourlie

I thought I was dreaming when I saw the details of this giveaway....I thought there is no way this is real....but alas it is real!!!

Good luck to all who entered.


----------



## moparz10

*Re: The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway Qualification Thread*

WOW now that my son is all moved out it would be fantasic to slide these baby's in! and build a small theatre room.
Best of luck to all :T


----------



## hjones4841

jgourlie said:


> I thought I was dreaming when I saw the details of this giveaway....I thought there is no way this is real....but alas it is real!!!


But only at Home Theater Shack - the absolute best place to be


----------



## Gregr

Gee, I never thought..., if I win I could sell some of my things and buy some nice testing gear. Just an SPL meter would be nice, but a calibrated mic and a nice pre and power mixer or dedicated. Then I could actually take advantage of the GIK package in this giveaway. 

I know its a one in maybe 60 chance to win but today it feels like a one in never chance. But ya gotta believe right. Its been exciting just to qualify. Wow, what a prize..., allot of good stuff happening around here in addition. Imagine a 1:60 chance to win the lottery wow I'd buy a ticket every day........, amazing!

Good luck all.


----------



## Tonto

OK Sonnie, the anticipation is just plain killing me :whistling:!


----------



## moparz10

:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb

The draw will likely not happen till During the week, patience guys


----------



## Sonnie

*Yes we have a winner!*


----------



## Sonnie

The winner will be announced in our Newsletter first... with an announcement on the forum some time later.

The newsletter will be sent either late Sunday night or early Monday morning.

I know who it is... I know who it is... :neener: :neener: :neener:


----------



## phillihp23

You have got me going crazy :unbelievable: If i win I may get the flu monday :rofl:


----------



## Jasonpctech

Sonny you tease, If it's not Me I hope it's Tcarcio. He's a good guy.


----------



## bxbigpipi

We are all waiting in anticipation!!!


----------



## JBrax

Someone's going to have some remodeling to do with all of that gear. Good luck to all.


----------



## Todd Anderson

It's definitely the "Mother of all Giveaways." Someone is going to be bouncing on the ceiling! Good luck!


----------



## tcarcio

Jasonpctech said:


> Sonny you tease, If it's not Me I hope it's Tcarcio. He's a good guy.


Wow, What a nice compliment............Now I just have to kill this "nice guy" thing you started.....:whistling:


----------



## JBrax

The nice thing about the Shack is ALL members are polite and helpful. Some might be of more help than others due to more experience in the hobby. I've yet to see anyone left hanging when asking for help.


----------



## Gregr

Now Meastro, if you please..., drumroooolllllll........

Gooooooood Luck all!!!!!!!


----------



## JBrax

JQueen, you might want to check the newsletter. Now pick yourself up from the floor and breathe. Congrats!


----------



## JQueen

I've been trying to check all morning
I never got the email


----------



## JQueen

I won????


----------



## JQueen

This is the 4th greatest day of my life...
1)the birth of my children
2)baptism
3)married
4)winning this ...this is unreal :rofl:


----------



## mcascio

JQueen said:


> This is the 4th greatest day of my life...
> 1)the birth of my children
> 2)baptism
> 3)married
> 4)winning this ...this is unreal :rofl:


Congrats JQueen. Enjoy all your great new toys! A pretty spectacular Christmas present.


----------



## Peter Loeser

JQueen said:


> This is the 4th greatest day of my life...
> 1)the birth of my children
> 2)baptism
> 3)married
> 4)winning this ...this is unreal :rofl:


Way to go JQueen! Have fun unwrapping all of your toys! Congrats.


----------



## jroc

Christmas comes early!! Needs unboxing setup thread once you get it all!!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Sweeeet!!!! Congrats and enjoy, brother!!!!


----------



## BD55

Congratulations!



jroc said:


> Christmas comes early!! Needs unboxing setup thread once you get it all!!


No kidding! It will be fun watching you set up all these goodies!

:hsd: just in time for Christmas!


----------



## moparz10

jroc said:


> Christmas comes early!! Needs unboxing setup thread once you get it all!!


NICE! Congrats you are going to have so much fun,cant wait to see pic's and set up :rubeyes:


----------



## yoda13

Congrats JQueen!! You better take something to help you sleep for the next few nights, 'cause I don't think you'll be able to

cheers


----------



## JQueen

Thank you truly blessed...I popped off the couch so fast my wife thought something was wrong with the baby


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats JQeen. My son lives in NC so if you can't fit everything you can drop it off there...:bigsmile:


----------



## bluemax_1

Congrats JQueen, that's a great early X'mas present!


Max


----------



## tripplej

congrats JQueen! Looking forward to seeing the pictures of the upgrade as your present home theater goes thru the motions till it is transformed 180 degrees.


----------



## OZZIERP

Congratulations and enjoy Christmas music with a new sound.


----------



## jmy2469

Congrats JQueen!


----------



## Gregr

WOW, what a Christmas present that is indeed. Congrat's!!! That is a ton of gear, hope you enjoy.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
JQ, congratulations amigo. Really happy to see it going to a North Carolinian as my mother's family is from there. I spent every Summer as a child in Elkin and loved it. My aunt and uncle lived in Durham until about 10 years ago as well.

We are here to help you to get the most out of your fantastic new HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## musikpirate

Congratulations on all the new toys! Can't wait to see them all set up and to hear your impressions.

It sounds like they are going to have a great home!!!


----------



## asere

Congrats and Merry Christmas to you and family! Enjoy!


----------



## chashint

Congratulations, enjoy your new gear. :clap:


----------



## cobraguy

Congrats JQueen! I have a feeling this stuff is going to a good home.
Just don't play the tunes too loud when the baby is asleep! LOL


----------



## Wardsweb

Congratulations! A day you will remember always and enjoy every time you watch your new system. A gift that keeps on giving everyday. You lucky dog you. Enjoy!


----------



## moparz10

Congrats jqueen, Merry Christmass to you and your loved ones.


----------



## phillihp23

Someone had Christmas come early. Congrats and enjoy setting up the new equipment. I'm sure it will blow you away...:hsd:


----------



## orion

I already was moving stuff around for this stuff but really Congrats. I wish you lived closer so I could listen to your new system. Enjoy it


----------



## HTip

Congrats jqueen. This is a once in a lifetime kind of thing. I can imagine someone has to pinch you a few times to make sure you're not dreaming :T


----------



## fschris

I am qualified , when is the give away? haha:dumbcrazy:


----------

